# Lenze 471 und 472 Stromrichter ersetzen durch was aktuelles.



## advbug (28 Juni 2011)

Hallo!

Ich hab eine Frage und hoffe hier kann mir geholfen werden. 

In einer Anlage sind mehrere DC Motoren verbaut, welche im Moment gesteuert werden von Lenze 471 und Lenze 472 Stromrichtern. Diese sollen ersetzt werden durch digitale, die ich über eine SPS (S7-300) steuern kann. Es handelt sich um Förderbänder. 

Was kann man da bezahlbares empfehlen? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?


Danke schonmal!

Gruß


----------



## Per (29 Juni 2011)

*Lenze 471 - 472*

Hallo advbug,
 mir fallen auf Anhieb 3 Möglichkeiten ein.


Stromrichter z.b von SDD Drives      www.ssd-drives.de Baureihe     590P mit Profibus und Analogtachoeingang
Antriebsregler von Lenze drin     lassen und diese über analoge und digitale Ausgänge der SPS     Steuern
Umstellen auf Frequenzumrichter
 zu 1.     + Antriebe können bleiben 
           - Gleichstrommotoren unterliegen einer starkenWartung,Verschleiß   zu 2.      + Preis günstig
           -Gleichstrommotoren unterliegen einer starken Wartung, Verschleiß zu3.    + Neuste Technik wenige Wartung
          - Preis (neue Regler und Motoren) 

Empfehlen würde ich auf Frequenzumrichter um zu steigen,
weil die meisten Anbieter für Stromrichter und Gleichstrommotoren
sich aus den Bereich der kleinen Antriebe zurückzieht oder nur noch in Leistungsbereichen größer 10KW was anbieten.

Aber natürlich ist immer die erste Frage : WAS KOSTET DAT ?


 Gruß Per


----------



## advbug (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Danke für deine Antwort!

Ja die alten Lenze weiter zu nutzen wird das günstigste sein. Ist aber längerfristig wohl keine so tolle Idee. 

Siemens Simoreg DC Stromrichter kostet der Kleinste schon knapp 1200euro...  Schon etwas Happig. Von ABB warte ich noch auf ein Angebot. Bei SSD Drives muss ich noch anfragen. 


Danke und Gruß


----------



## MSB (1 Juli 2011)

Also die primäre Frage ist imho doch eher:
Macht es nach heutigen Maßstäben noch Sinn bei der Anwendung Geld in DC-Technik zu stecken?
Zumal die von dir angesprochenen Lenze-Stromrichter ja sowieso "nur" relativ bescheidene Leistungen von < 4kW aufweisen.

Und wenn man schon bei der DC-Technik bleibt (sofern die Lenze noch i.O. sind), dann kann man die DC-Antriebe auch wie gewohnt über
die +/- 10V Schnittstelle steuern, notfalls auch über FM-Baugruppen, wenns "genau" sein muss.

Kurz zusammengefasst:
Wenn weiter DC: Die Antriebe halt klassisch ansteuern, gerne auch per S7
Wenn schon tauschen: Dann ordinäre DASM mit FU
Alles andere ist imho in die falsche Richtung investiert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## advbug (4 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ja ich denke es wird erstmal bei den Lenze bleiben und diese dann per SPS angesteuert. 

Zum einlesen der Motordrehzahl würde ich ein 15bit 8AI Modul für die S7-300 Serie nehmen. Das 6ES7 331-7NF10-0AB0 denke ich mal.

Die Generatorausgänge der Motoren (Drehzahl) kann ich doch mit Spannungsteiler an das AI Modul anschliessen? Irgendwelche Bedenken?

Danke euch schonmal! 


Gruß


----------



## advbug (8 Juli 2011)

Frage hat sich erledigt, habe die Anlage gerade durchgemessen und die Spannung kommt vom Poti zum Lenze, kann diese also auch mit der SPS generieren.


----------

